# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Fishing >  Asian Carp idea?

## hunter63

I'm in favor of "The first annual Asian Carp Shoot".

With them jumping around along side and in front of your boat, I believe you could cruise along and shoot as many as possible, steel shot only of course.
5 guys to a boat, no limit.......What do y'all think?

----------


## Rick

I suddenly had this picture in my head of all of us wounded in our boats that were full of holes and sinking. The carp, of course, were uninjured. 

Crossfire. Watch out for the crossfire.

----------


## welderguy

> I suddenly had this picture in my head of all of us wounded in our boats that were full of holes and sinking. The carp, of course, were uninjured. 
> 
> Crossfire. Watch out for the crossfire.


ROFL I just read the post and had a similar thought.

----------


## canid

hahaha. that's great.

you know, as a conscientious conservationalist, and a guy of strong moral and ethical fiber, i have to say, it warms my heart to know there are animal species so invasive you practically have to harvest in the greatest possible numbers, by use of a speedboat and projectiles.

to quote futurama: "nobody enjoys killing penguins, but well, if you have to kill penguins, you might as well enjoy it."

----------


## Geronimo!

> to quote futurama: "nobody enjoys killing penguins, but well, if you have to kill penguins, you might as well enjoy it."


LoL just watched that today. "if putting your hands in your pants is wrong, hey I don't wanna be right."

With regards to the carp.

Hunter, you ever hear of Redneck festival in Bath, IL? It's basically the same thing, but they use use nets. As far as I know, a few people have brought baseball bats with nails in them.

http://www.wzzm13.com/news/news_arti...?storyid=79007

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

I have a couple of cousins from Mississippi that would love to go! Though they won't be duck huntin' with me anymore....Good Luck!

----------


## hunter63

> Hunter, you ever hear of Redneck festival in Bath, IL? It's basically the same thing, but they use use nets. As far as I know, a few people have brought baseball bats with nails in them.
> 
> http://www.wzzm13.com/news/news_arti...?storyid=79007


OMG, someone stolt my idea, or sorta anyway........sound like fun.
Thanks

----------


## Geronimo!

> OMG, someone stolt my idea, or sorta anyway........sound like fun.
> Thanks


A nine shot 12 gauge packed with buck shot sounds a hell of a lot more effective, that's for sure.

----------


## Justin Case

*Asian Carp Recipes*

When cooked, the meat of bighead and silver carp is firm, very mild and
slightly sweet. It readily absorbs spices and marinades, but is also great
when used in a classic fish fry. Try Asian carp using these or other recipes
( www.iisgcp.org/AsianCarp). Youre sure to get hooked on these tasty fish!

http://www.iisgcp.org/AsianCarp/AsianCarpRecipes.pdf

----------


## Rick

Don't worry about the carp. Worry about the blobfish......be afraid.....be very afraid.......

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Justin Case

Hey, I know that guy,,  He hangs out by the Girls school ,,  LOL

----------


## Old GI

Oh Man!  I thought it said "Crap Shoot"; I've been to some of those!

----------


## Geronimo!

> Don't worry about the carp. Worry about the blobfish......be afraid.....be very afraid.......
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


That's the most depressed fish. Must have a drinking problem. :clap:

----------


## SARKY

Maybe we can put together a feed the hungry carp shoot?

----------

